# Winnipeg Yard Haunt



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Well another year has come and gone. Good weather and lots of kids.

I added the witch scissor prop this year that had a great response from the kids and adults alike. I used a remote control to trigger the power to the prop for just the right timing.

Here is a link to video and pictures. Unfortuately I need a better camera to for the night video, but trust me the reaction to the scissor prop was great!

Halloween 2008 pictures by perogieeater - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid212.photobucket.com/albums/cc317/perogieeater/Halloween%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cc317/perogieeater/Halloween%202008/DSCF1040

Thanks for all the tips and comments, I really enjoy the forum and I am impressed with all the creativity!

Well, on to plan for next year!

Doug


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi, Doug! I LOVE PIEROGIES! LOL....love the screen name. Fried potatos, kielbasa, pierogies and peas..yum.
Your yard looks great! I love the inflatable head & Ax. ghost. Did you get snow a few days before H'ween?


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. Gotta build me one of those gravegrabbers and a scissor prop!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your haunt ROCKS! The see saw is awesome, and the ghost, and grave grabber are also really cool. And the witch, all man!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics..
I like the witch tombstone night shot..
I like the see saw too.
looks like one of your ground breakers almost escaped ...LOL


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Has it really been that long? Nice display


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Die Hard Fan and skellies on the teeter-totter are a riot!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love that teeter-totter!


----------

